# D-Link DWA-525



## hopto (Jan 18, 2013)

I has long been tormented search for a solution, for this wireless card finally worked. The network card works on rt3060 chipset support for which appeared in Freebsd of 2012.05, but in spite of this card does not work. When setting up a network card no error occurs, all configured with no problems, but when you set up in client mode can not see any working access point, and when you set up as an access point can not see the created access point, the LED mounted on the network map shows that the card is working and transmitting data, but in reality it is not.


----------



## hopto (Jan 19, 2013)

Ahoy lads!


----------



## hopto (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm trying to find solution for a long time, i want to lead this wireless NIC to work. NIC works on chipset rt3060 which support on Free BSD from 2012.05, but in spite of that NIC doesn't work. I setting up it without any errors, but when I settings it in client mode card cannot find any works access point. And when I settings card in access point mode, I cannot find even this access point. LED indicator on the NIC show, that card is works and transmit data, but really, it doesn't work.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 19, 2013)

You may get better responses from the freebsd-wireless mailing list.  More developers are there.


----------



## DenisVS (Mar 25, 2014)

*Acorp WPCI-150N (RT3060 Wireless 802.11n)*

My Acorp WPCI-150N (RT3060 Wireless 802.11n) not work too. 

```
ral0@pci0:2:5:0:        class=0x028000 card=0x30601814 chip=0x30601814 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ralink corp.'
    device     = 'RT3060 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R'
    class      = network
```
 I patched ral, patch based on rt2860.c, rt2860reg.h, rt2860var.h.
Added and modified files put to directories:

```
/usr/src/sys/dev/ral
/usr/src/sys/modules/ralfw/rt3060/
/usr/src/sys/modules/ral
```
But adapter still not work.

```
# ifconfig
ral0: flags=8803<UP,BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
        ether 00:e0:60:47:5b:9d
        inet6 fe80::2e0:60ff:fe47:5b9d%ral0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
        inet 192.168.2.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g <hostap>
        status: running
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:e0:60:47:5b:9d
        inet6 fe80::2e0:60ff:fe47:5b9d%wlan0 prefixlen 64 tentative scopeid 0x5
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g <hostap>
        status: running
        ssid ASDFGHJ channel 11 (2462 MHz 11g) bssid 00:e0:60:47:5b:9d
        country US authmode OPEN privacy OFF txpower 0 scanvalid 60
        protmode CTS wme dtimperiod 1 -dfs
```
I tried to increase TX power:
	
	



```
# ifconfig wlan0 txpower 10
ifconfig: SIOCS80211: Operation not supported
```
I scanned RF by mobile devices, but nothing came. 

Here's how to make the driver Ubuntu, if that helps.

Please, help me make correct patch.


----------



## DenisVS (Mar 27, 2014)

My apologies.
Question about rt3060 not relevant to me more.
Bought another card *TP-LINK TL-WN751ND (Atheros ar9285)*, which is wonderful start immediately.


----------

